# Pine Needle Tea Question



## Backwoodsman (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been reading of the benefits of pine needle tea.  In my reading, I've come across warnings about drinking tea made from "Yellow Pine" and Ponderosa Pine.  All I have in my yard in Coweta County are what I believe to be yellow pine trees (3 needles per bunch).  Am I correct in assuming this is the one to avoid?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2017)

After doing an awful lot of research on this type of stuff, and writing loads of magazine articles and a couple books on edible and medicinal native plants, the only species of pine that I have ever read about having any toxic properties at all in any kind of dangerous level is ponderosa pine; and those effects were limited to miscarriages in pregnant cattle. It is a western species, and the closest ones to here are in central Nebraska. 

"Yellow Pine" is not a certain species of pine per se, it is a generic term used for many different species of trees, kind of like "Red Oak." As far as I know, no southeastern species of pine would be toxic to make tea from, except for cautions against pregnant women drinking it in quantity. I have made it from white pine and shortleaf pine. You probably have loblolly pine.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Apr 3, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> After doing an awful lot of research on this type of stuff, and writing loads of magazine articles and a couple books on edible and medicinal native plants



You've got some books?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2017)

elmer_fudd said:


> You've got some books?



Google "Primitive Archer Medicine Man Golden Treasure Series."


----------



## elmer_fudd (Apr 3, 2017)

Sweet!  I will be adding to my library


----------



## Johnny 71 (Apr 19, 2017)

elmer_fudd said:


> sweet!  I will be adding to my library



x 2


----------



## Johnny 71 (May 2, 2017)

Got my first two books yesterday, enjoy the stories and tree information, plan on getting the whole series


----------

